

Is DNA Really Personally Identifiable Information (PII)? - sfvaronis
http://blog.varonis.com/is-dna-really-personally-identifiable-information-pii-no-maybe-yes/

======
agreenjay
With the UK's plans to create a giant DNA research database for the National
Health Service, DNA will really become a workable PII.

